# What Don't you like or would you do differently next order??



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm going to start by pointing out I LOVE my car but for people thinking of buying this may help them, this is not supposed to be a moaning post just thoughts on things people should be aware of!

My three niggles:

1 - when you open the boot and it has been raining water drips inside
2 - lack of speed cameras on sat nav (and I cant seem to update the POI's to put them on)
3 - when I am wearing my work shoes no matter what I do I get an electric shock every time I get out - need a new pair of shoes!!!!

What would I do differently next time (bearing in mind this is my first TT/audi):

Quattro
Matrix lights
Interior lighting pack
Cruise control

Hope this helps


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Jasongren1 said:


> I'm going to start by pointing out I LOVE my car but for people thinking of buying this may help them, this is not supposed to be a moaning post just thoughts on things people should be aware of!
> 
> My three niggles:
> 
> ...


Those sound like quite minor niggles, which is good! ... but getting a shock!  The last car that did that to me was a MINI Cooper, and I think it was because of the chrome door handles.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Need to bin the brothel creepers...! :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> Need to bin the brothel creepers...! :wink:


Or could be the nylon knickers


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Jasongren1 said:


> I'm going to start by pointing out I LOVE my car but for people thinking of buying this may help them, this is not supposed to be a moaning post just thoughts on things people should be aware of!
> 
> My three niggles:
> 
> ...


Can understand good reasons for 3 of your 4 'next times' but not sure why you have listed the Interior lighting pack.
Isn't this just a bit of 'cosmetics' with no practical value; or do you feel that the standard interior lighting is poor?
Have you seen the interior lighting pack on another mk3 and is this what has impressed you?


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes saw it on another and for the price it seemed a good option


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> I'm going to start by pointing out I LOVE my car but for people thinking of buying this may help them, this is not supposed to be a moaning post just thoughts on things people should be aware of!
> 
> My three niggles:
> 
> ...


So of the options you got would you get them all again and add the ones listed or would you drop some of those on your current car and replace? Also Quattro only available on the petrol - would you change from the diesel to get Quattro?

Would agree with those listed (we have most so biased) - Quattro - bit of me wishes we had gone with Quattro, but having the car now not sure I miss the extra 100Kg weight and lighter wallet for the added grip, might think differently in winter, although I think winter tyres make a bigger difference in the really bad weather. Also when we ordered there was only Quattro/Stronic combo available.

We actually tried to cancel the Interior lights after seeing one without - too late so we have it now, you get LED lighting anyway (unlike A3), which is why we thought it was expensive for what you get.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm hoping the interior lighting will really set off the cabin at night... I reckon the strips on the B&O speakers, centre console and doors looks pretty amazing. Does anyone have any better pics of it...?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

A better pic:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Jasongren1 said:


> 1 - when you open the boot and it has been raining water drips inside


That was a problem on the MK2 solved in later models with plastic strips running either side of the boot. Nice of Audi to re-introduce this "feature".


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> Jasongren1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 - when you open the boot and it has been raining water drips inside
> ...


I thought they put plastic sheilds on edge of boot lid, where spoiler sits, to prevent this....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr R said:


> I'm hoping the interior lighting will really set off the cabin at night... I reckon the strips on the B&O speakers, centre console and doors looks pretty amazing. Does anyone have any better pics of it...?


There is an oddly entertaining/terrifying HD video on YouTube of some Russians test driving a new TT Quattro at night in a built-up area and in the snow, which really shows off the interior lighting and the virtual cockpit/digital dials. It also shows off some very dodgy driving, unseasonably dressed students and, toward the end, some nice night time external shots. You get a brief sense of the overall look at about 12.00 minutes, albeit with main cabin lights on as well. Also some good exhaust sound, which is somewhat unsurprising considering how they were driving. Looks like an official Audi dealership test car.


----------

